# Open or closed top?



## Snefru (Mar 1, 2009)

I have recently stopped using glass on top of the aquarium. The only differences I see is that my Anubis Nana stopped flowering and I dump a half gallon of water a day into the atmosphere. 

What are the advantages of the open top and what do you guys think?


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Disadvantages I only see in both.

Closed top glass and most plastics act as filter to the light especially in the shorter wave lengths like UV, Atinic, and even some blue. There is also the issue of condensation building on the clear cover that needs to constantly cleaned.

Open tops yes evaporation is a factor in the winter I use 5 to 7 gallons a day to evaporation. In the summer 1 to 3 gallons a day. With a CO2 system there is more free gas exchange between the surface and the air so your CO2 needs will be slightly increased.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

With an open top tank, you do not lose any light due to reflection, absorbtion, or blockage by a dirty top. You may lose fish to jumping, and some species are much worse than others.

For most hobbyists, the primary concern is aesthetics. Some people (including me) really enjoy the view from the top of the tank. And I like to see emergent growth on the plants.


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

Personally, i prefer an open top. When you have an open aquarium top, there's nothing in your way to prevent you from scooping out floating leaves or clean the circulation pump or whatever. I just find it easier to do quick maintenance (and feed the fish as well). 

The amount of water you lose from you tank w/ an open top aquarium is dependent upon (1) how large your aquarium is and (2) what temperature you keep it at. I tend to keep mine on the cooler side of things in the winter and my 75g aquarium only loses about 3 gallons per week. Your mileage may vary...


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

I have one open top tank and I lose a lot of water to evaporation. The ability to grow plants out of the tank is a very nice feature. In my mind, if you have lights that will accommodate plants emerging out of the water, it's probably worth it. If the lights are close to the tank anyhow, I'd use a glass top to limit the evaporation.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Open top. Period.

The idea is that the tank looks larger and more-dimensional. It gives you more angles to see in it. 

Once you have had open top for a few days you will never want to go back to ugly canopies.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

In tropical region, almost everyone uses opened top for planted tanks (except for those who didn't do sufficient research before starting the hobby) because:

1) it's easier to place the equipment especially fan, lighting set and those using HOB filter. 

2) with opened top, the heat won't be trapped inside the tank. 

So, it's all about temperature. 

In order to have opened top tanks, we have to avoid keeping jumpy species of fishes unless we have floating plants to make the fishes feel secure.


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

It is also about evaporation: in northern areas we ventilate houses less and the indoor klimate becomes more moist with several heated, open-top aquaria. This might lead to mold on the walls in extreme cases. However, a simple hygrometer in the room will tell if there is any significant effect.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

In the USA, forced air heating is the most common method. This produces very low humidity in the winter. So even though the temperature is lower, I lose much more water to evaporation in the winter than in the summer.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I use closed-top tanks, always. Period. Open-top evaporates waaaaay too quickly and many of my fish/inverts/occasional snails have a habit of leaving their tanks if left unsecured. Also, in the likes of my basement in the winter (ambient room temp: 65°F) you want to keep every last possible bit of heat from escaping those tanks...


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I like my open top. Adds another viewpoint and no light blockage.


----------



## Method (Aug 18, 2011)

Open tops give you so many more options for equipment placement than something like a canopy. They also look better in my opinion.


----------

